# Easy Grab Bar for Gheenoe (or others)



## JMB (Feb 28, 2021)

Lord knows I’ve used countless amounts of tips and guidance from the forum…so I thought I might contribute myself.

I was looking for a grab bar that was sturdy, removable, easy, and economical. 

Well, Harbor Freight came through with a grab bar.

i found a dolly handle that works perfectly!

It was only $10.99 and with a coupon it came out to around $8 bucks!.




























Can’t beat that!

I had a stainless steel rod holder from another boat I wasn’t using so I mounted it and used it to mount the grab bar.

With duct tape and some pvc (2 pipes mounted within each other to build mass) is fits perfectly.

It can be moved to any of the 3 rod holders if needed. It could also be mounted with a through bolt if someone wanted it to be fixed in position.

Been using it now for a few months and it’s working great.


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice! Love the paint job too btw


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I used to take a dolly, cut the wheels off, then bolt it to the wood floor in my old John boats


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Where is the Yeti decal?😁


----------



## JMB (Feb 28, 2021)

Tyler White said:


> Nice! Love the paint job too btw


Thanks


----------



## JMB (Feb 28, 2021)

topnative2 said:


> Where is the Yeti decal?😁


It’s not a Yeti. I wish it were - this one sucks. 

Some small local guy is build them and I won it in a fishing tournament my child’s school does every year.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

JB very nice Red Leg (i think ) camo job! Hey curious of where did you get the rubber decking? Almost looks custom cut..


----------



## JMB (Feb 28, 2021)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> JB very nice Red Leg (i think ) camo job! Hey curious of where did you get the rubber decking? Almost looks custom cut..


Thanks!

I think it is Redleg….I looked at so many I forget which ones I got.

Got them on “Amazon”… is there anywhere else now?! 🤨

I got the decking at Home Depot for something like $55. And they are custom. Cut’em myself.

They work great.


----------



## JMB (Feb 28, 2021)

I think the color matches where I hunt perfectly. I wasn’t sure at first that it would be as good as it turned out.
It is Duralux Dead Grass Green. Used 3/4 of a gallon.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I've been thinking of taking off my big grab bar for something removable like this on my Lt10 for going under bridges. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

JMB said:


> Lord knows I’ve used countless amounts of tips and guidance from the forum…so I thought I might contribute myself.
> 
> I was looking for a grab bar that was sturdy, removable, easy, and economical.
> 
> ...


Brilliant...


----------

